# Help identifying these bugs please!



## Jaxson82 (Jul 9, 2021)

*they are on my windows, and are crawling on us. Silver/metallic color. Thank you *


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They look like babies. Where do you live, in general? Can you zoom in more?


----------



## Jaxson82 (Jul 9, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> They look like babies. Where do you live, in general? Can you zoom in more?


----------



## Jaxson82 (Jul 9, 2021)

I live in Central Illinois.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a site that you can look through. I don't know if they're beetles or not. They look kind of like swarming bugs here, only ours are bigger/older. We are by Agriculture.
I'm not sure why they are on the window, they seem to be resting in the shade, only. Maybe they like the warmth, but, not light?
They may be swarming for only a short period of time.




__





Beetles of Illinois (178 Found)


Page showcasing all insects found in the North American state/province/territory of Illinois



www.insectidentification.org





Hopefully, a pest guy will come by.









Insect Identification: Experts and Guides to ID That Bug You Found


So, you want to know what that bug is. Here at the Entomological Society of America, we know the experts. Check out this list for a variety of resources for bug and insect identification.




entomologytoday.org


----------



## Jaxson82 (Jul 9, 2021)

Thank you for your help. I bombed the house last night and will again tonight. I am also surrounded by agriculture. If the problem is not resolved by the end of the weekend I am calling an exterminator.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Aphids or spiders is my guess - bag some and go to the local nursery - make sure the bag is sealed - they'll know how to kill them and NOT you.

Even with the zoomed picture I can't count the legs - that would help us... 6=beetle. 

No matter, you can probably dust them with boric acid (ant and roach powder from HD - comes in a large plastic squeeze bottle with a spout and will desiccate all bugs with exoskeleton).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Poor babies, probably no food. She had them in the wrong place.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had a 45 year old jade plant that had some rot at branch/trunk intersections. We had tiny bugs about the size of yours in our house. It took a while but we traced the bugs to the jade plant. I had that plant for a long time but I threw it out and no more bugs.


----------

